

Pandora now includes Classical music - rms
http://blog.pandora.com/pandora/archives/2007/11/classical_is_he_2.html

======
mynameishere
Hmm. I've never used that before. Very annoying. Search for "XYZ song" and it
brings up a list. So you watch the pretty-the-first-time-you-see-them animated
windows fly around and it says..."We're creating a station that plays XYZ
song"...

and then it says, "Lets start it off by playing ABC song..."

Huh?

Why did it list something in the search results that it doesn't have, only to
play something else? And what the hell is "creating a station"? Just play the
song.

And as for classical music, they didn't have Turina, but they did figure out
his first name when I only entered his last. Great feature. Probably leeched
google.

~~~
andrewcooke
they're driven by "licensing considerations". big music won't let them play
the track you ask for directly. nor can you, for example, skip tracks until
you find it (there's a limit to how many tracks you can skip in a certain time
interval).

at least, that's how it used to be. they blocked all international listeners a
while back, so i haven't been able to use it since (the final straw that broke
my cd buying habit).

------
augustus
Glad to see Hacker News fans like Classical music.

I am a huge classical music fan. That's all I listen to.

